# Saving emails onto Memory stick



## peter.gottlieb (Oct 3, 2007)

Please could you tell me how to save emails on a memory stick the easiest way instead of going one by one and saving I need to save the entire emails on a memory stick.
Many thanks
Peter Gottlieb


----------



## peter.gottlieb (Oct 3, 2007)

Bump


----------



## 00trav (Sep 6, 2007)

there isn't enough information to answer your question.
1. what email program are you using
2. what is the purpose of putting the emails on the stick (back up, share with someone else, remote access)

if you are looking for a portable email client that will run off the memory stick here is one
http://portableapps.com/apps/internet/thunderbird_portable
that way your email goes whereever you are
if you are looking to back up all your emails, you can export them, file>import export (then select export)
(that is for outlook, there are similar functions in other applications)


----------



## peter.gottlieb (Oct 3, 2007)

I am using Outlook Express. The purpose of me doing this is incase the emails get lost and I need to see them because they are important. 
Peter


----------

